# Training in SE Michigan



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Can anyone recommend a training class somewhere around the fenton, brighton, howell area in Michigan. It was pretty obvious after taking Ace and Jake to Santa Paws this weekend, that Ace has not had any on lead training at all. And it has been a while since Jake has so he (and I) need a refresher course. The last classes I went to were done by "The Mean Dog Lady" whose name escapes me. She was only a couple miles from our house and raised Newfs but I dont know if she does it anymore.
> 
> Thanks
> Fozzy


You can try Ann Arbor Dog Training Club on North Territorial Road. It is almost to Whitmore Lake.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I've heasrd some good things about this place in Flint. It's right off Britsol Rd and 75


http://www.companiondogtrainingclub.com/index.php


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

This is further south than you're looking for (Ann Arbor), but we go to Northfield Dog Training.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

flyaway said:


> This is further south than you're looking for (Ann Arbor), but we go to Northfield Dog Training.


SO DO I!!!!!!

I highly recommend the trip to Northfield! Both the obedience and agility trainers are tops! Great facility too! I drive 30 miles to go to NDT. I work in Ann Arbor, and I have to drive home get my dog and return. It is well worth the trip.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a very good trainer in Trenton, MI, is that close enough to you?

Robin Brown, APDT
Professional Trainer
734.818.3177
[email protected]
http://www.obediencedynamics.net​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Good Old/young, Robin. She's great!


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

We've only done the PK so far at Northfield, but I think we'll do Jumpstart Obedience B with them starting in late January.

I'd like to keep them in classes... good for training and great bonding time with them, I find. I want to do agility with them, I think. Not to compete... just the classes for fun!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

That is such a great picture of Riley and Zoe. I haven't decided where we will go. I also have to wait until after the holidays anyhow for class schedules to be posted and to see how secure my job is. Getting a little scary around here at the moment. Thanks for all your suggestions and locations.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our Penny went to Northfield too! They are great there. We went all the way from pk through maneuvers. 

It's a small world.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi There, I was just wondering where you went to training at. I'm getting my puppy in June and live in the same area. Are there any good puppy classes/training that you can suggest? Ann Arbor would be a bit far for us. Thanks!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

BJSalz said:


> Hi There, I was just wondering where you went to training at. I'm getting my puppy in June and live in the same area. Are there any good puppy classes/training that you can suggest? Ann Arbor would be a bit far for us. Thanks!



Haven't yet. procrastinating which I am very good at. From all the places I have looked at I will probably try...

http://www.companiondogtrainingclub.com/index.php

It is somewhat close so the drive wont be to bad.


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I've checked out the website and put it in my favorites so I can call them when we get our pup.


----------

